# Some of my enclosures.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I thoght I'd share some shots of some of a few my enclosures since a lot of people have asked in the past and it seems there are some folks setting up new enclosures as of late for their new animals... I just did some switches upon acquiring 4 new animals in the past week - three crested geckos and a corn snake - and added to some of the enclosures. I by NO MEANS do extravagant setups but they work, I think, and are beyond some of the plainer breeder setups.

First thing - yes, I am using paper towel as a substrate in all of my enclosures at the moment. I'm doing this as a bit of a change/experiment to see if it cuts down on the amount of dust in the room and how easy it is to clean up versus other substrates. I'll be watching humidity levels but so far it's not an issue and i have to be careful not to spray too much otherwise the papertowel becomes soggy.

Enclosure #1: Normal Cornsnake. 15 gallon aquarium (24x12x12) with wire screen top. She's not full grown yet - still well under a year - so this tank is perfectly adequate. I heat with a single 25w bulb. I find this keeps temps just fine during the day and do not provide any night heat.









Enclosure #2: Reverse Okeetee Cornsnake. 20 gallon aquarium (24x12x16) with wire bar top. He's not full grown yet. He is approaching one year in age in the next month or so as I got him fairly young at an Expo in May '07. I heat with a 25w and a 15w bulb. I find with the tank being taller this works fine to maintain desired temps for during the day. I don't provide any night heat.









Enclosure #3: Juvie Crested Gecko. 12x12x18 Exoterra Terrarium. Exact age is unknown but he's still got some growing to do before he reaches adulthood, that's for sure, so this size of Exoterra is adequate. I do not provide any heat or special lighting - my ambient house temps are adequate for cresties. (The light that's on it is for the tank beside it - described below - and was shone on it merely to shed some light for pic taking.) I used a lot of fake plants and corkbark to give a jungle-type feel.









Enclosure #4: Breeding Pair of Adult Crested Geckos. 24x18x24 Exoterra. These geckos are full grown adults and both about a year and a half old, if not a little more. I don't provide any special heat for this tank. The light is a spiral compact fluorescent to give some light to a live potted plant I have in the enclosure. (My first attempt at doing anything live in an enclosure - wish me luck.) I tried to make it busy and clutter for lots of climbing spaces, etc. I do, however, want to add more to this enclosure in the future along the sides. Perhaps more of the Exoterra plants with suction cups.









Enclosure #5: Irian Jaya Carpet Python. 65 gallon aquarium (36x18x24) with wire bar top. I can't remember how old this guy is - but he hasn't grown as fast as I thought he would despite regular feedings. For heat I have the heatlamp loaded with a 100w bulb and I have the largest sized Exoterra under tank heater. The light goes off at night but the uth stays on 24/7. His tank has always been a lot more spares than this but I'm trying to give him more to keep busy with at night. Hopefully this works out.









If anyone has questions on a particular setup or questions as to why I did what I did please feel free to ask.

I'll try and get shots of the other two crestie enclosures as well as my boa and beardie once those enclosures are rearranged how I want them and looking pic-worthy.

Cheers.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Lookin pretty good.

So crested geckos dont need any type of UV to be happy? Do you know if all geckos are like that? That would make them a pretty tempting pet. I dont know much of anything about them, but they look sweet from your other thread. Especially the eyes.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cresties don't need uvb, no. However, that doesn't stand for ALL geckos. Giant day geckos come to mind as a type that would need uvb. Some do however dispute the no-uvb claims for cresties, other geckos, and even certain reptiles such as snakes, etc, that have traditionally been kept without. I haven't done a TON of reading on it and since I'm no biologist I don't know that I would properly undetrstand the scientific arguments being made anyway... The 'no uvb needed' geckos are what appear to be nocturnal species who hide away during the day. Leopard geckos, for instance, also fall into the category. Cresties have the added benefit of not needing special heat because of their temperate climate back in New Caledonia, the island where they originate.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful setup's Mettle....

Sorry I'm know nothing about reptiles etc,etc......


----------

